# لمحة عن Electrical Industrial Troubleshooting



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (15 أبريل 2008)

بســـــم اللـــــه الرحمـــــن الرحيــــــم​
الاخوة و الاخوات الاعضاء...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته....

الرجاء تحميل الملف المرفق الذي يحتوي على :​
Troubleshooting In The Field - Motor Testing - Motor Controller - Programmable Logic Controllers (PLC)

نسألكـــــــــم الدعـــــــــــــــــــاء
:20::20::20:​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (15 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ، جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

حلووو جداا عاشت الايادي


----------

